# Father of Modern Karate?



## HOPLOblog (May 15, 2018)

I have got a question to the community, and hope someone will be able to answer it:  

Who did coin the term (and when) that Funakoshi Gichin (1868-1957) is the „Father of Modern Karate(do)“?  

Thank you! 
Thomas Feldmann, HOPLOblog


----------



## Buka (May 15, 2018)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Thomas.

That's a good question. And I'm wondering who the father of Modern Karate-do is today?


----------



## Headhunter (May 15, 2018)

Probably himself tbh


----------

